# Chinese ****rock



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

So back to the thread of Poisoned sheetrock ( the original thread drifted into a political debate ) has anyone been involved in any of these projects yet ? Maybe a good idea for someone to start up a new company just for the specialized removal of the crap could be worth some $$$$$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Shouldn't be any here, but thinking about offering an inspection to prove to the HO they are safe. Would go into attic, rake back insulation and photograph the code on the back. Should be worth a $300 consult, right?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Shouldn't be any here, but thinking about offering an inspection to prove to the HO they are safe. Would go into attic, rake back insulation and photograph the code on the back. Should be worth a $300 consult, right?


 $$$$$ there you go ... Better get those ads going and get established before someone else beats you out on it .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Writing copy for the site and the ad this weekend...


----------



## JMGdrywall.com (May 19, 2009)

I already offer that service in South Florida. I do my customers for free to prove them that there is no chinese drywall in their homes.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I added this page to my site. --------->http://peckdrywall.com/Chinese-Drywall.html


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

JMGdrywall.com said:


> I already offer that service in South Florida. I do my customers for free to prove them that there is no chinese drywall in their homes.


What do you mean you charge by that? You charge existing customers nothing to open up drywall and show them its Chinese or not? But do you charge them to patch it back up?


----------



## LA Remodeling (Jun 3, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> So back to the thread of Poisoned sheetrock ( the original thread drifted into a political debate ) has anyone been involved in any of these projects yet ? Maybe a good idea for someone to start up a new company just for the specialized removal of the crap could be worth some $$$$$$ :thumbsup:


good idea  heh


----------

